#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Nebenwirkungen bei Benutzung eines Vibrators >

## Robin65

Hallo, 
unsere Situation sieht folgendermassen aus:
Gelegentlich benutzen meine Frau und ich zur sexuellen Stimulierung den Palm-Power.
In der Bedienungsanleitung wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass das Gerät bei bestehenden Krampfadern nur nach medizinischer Rücksprache zu verwenden ist. Krampfadern sind bei meiner Frau vorhanden, wurden früher mal gezogen, haben sich aber später wieder neu gebildet. 
Frage 1: Wie ist der Hinweis des Herstellers zu verstehen und welche Risiken können auftreten ? 
Frage 2: Beim Orgasmus treten bei meiner Frau manchmal auch Kopfschmerzen auf. Teils schwach, teils migräneartig  stark. Womit kann dies zusammenhängen ? Wir haben bereits die Vertriebsgesellschaft in Kanada kontaktiert, aber dort konnte man uns zum Thema Kopfschmerzen nichts berichten. 
Kompetenter medizinischer Rat ist uns genauso willkommen wie Erfahrungsberichte von anderen Palm-Power-Benutzern. Vielen Dank im voraus, wir sind gespannt auf das Feedback  :Smiley:

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo, 
ihr zweiter Punkt ist recht simpel und hat nichts mit der Vibrator-Geschichte zu tun. Ihre Frau leidet schlicht und ergreifend unter einem Sexualkopfschmerz, der entweder während oder nach dem Orgasmus auftritt (bzw. auftreten kann). Wenn man zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht aufhört - also die sexuelle Aktivität unterbricht - wird der Schmerz intensiver. Daher ist es ratsam, beim Sexualkopfschmerz - sofern er auftritt - die Aktivität zu unterbrechen. Mehr kann dagegen nicht unternommen werden. Die Unterbrechung bezieht sich aber lediglich auf den Zeitpunkt, an dem der Schmerz auftritt. Nicht auf Ewig. 
Bei Ihrer ersten Frage muss ich passen. Krampfadern sind nicht mein Gebiet. Da müssten Sie mal einen Spezialisten aufsuchen. Der kann Ihnen das u.U. näher erläutern. 
Viele Grüße

----------


## Robin65

Hallo Herr Dr. Baumann,
vielen Dank für Ihren Hinweis. Allerdings treten die Kopfschmerzen (wenn überhaupt) nur bei der Benutzung des Palm Power auf. Bei Orgasmen, die nicht durch den Vibrator bewirkt wurden, hat es bislang auch nie Kopfschmerzen gegeben.

----------

